# The Emporer's Feth - IG Army



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all,

I have been 'blogging' with my buddy for a couple of years as we build and paint our armies but I want to get a bit more feedback as I go and see if I can slowly build up to getting a best army nomination (which we were going for at the last 40k Doubles Tournament). 

This project log will see me take the army from a four hundred points to a thousand hopefully over the next year, I am not going to be too ambitious as having played against IG for a couple of years I know what kind of units work well for me so I can take my time painting and borrow from my mates horde when we wanna play tournie sized games.

I started my IG army last November and now have a Vendetta, a Chimera and a demolisher/executioner. 

I will post some pics later today of what i have so far, any comments would be gratefully received, I spent some time on doing an Aquila head and wings on the Vendetta so I will do a quick tutorial on that as there were a few people asking how to do it and it took me ages to figure it out.

Here is how the Vendetta came together...

I cant seem to write next to the images but the Vendetta project goes like this (i did the head and wings in same way):

1. Draw the design in pencil









2. Trace the design onto something you can then use as a stencil to spray over (I used my sons 'messy mat' which I thought had seen better days and was due a change)









3. Get bollocked by my wife for using son's messy mat

4. Spray the wings white (I wanted to spray the model as much as possible as you get a nice clean, flat surface - I could free hand the design but i wanted to try this and see if you got a better look from it)









5. Tape the stencil onto the model










6. Spray it grey! ( I used Tamiya German Grey - after much research this was the 'look' i was going for - an army fighting in urban areas so dirty grey was my goal)









7. Remove the stencils and check out your handywork!

















You will see that I also did some bits on the tail plane - I sprayed these white and then put masking tape over before spraying grey again.

8)I then went over the edges of the fuselage where there was white and added some grey weathering









9) there will be some white 'blocks' around the stencil outline where the tape was, just a bit of brush painting with grey to do here


10) A bit more weathering, and picking out the areas that would be worn by use and its nearly done.









I will post some close up photos of the finished article later...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like this. I like IG and I like the darker grey you are using coupled with the white as a nice contrast. Now all you have to do is whip up the rest of your army in a super-fast-order and get 'em painted. +rep

As an aside you uploaded your images as an attachment direct from your PC (I'm assuming). If you want to put text below each one you will have to enter them as an image with a URL address (there's a pic of a mountain in a yellow box you click on) from an image hosting site. I use photobucket but people use photoshack and I would imagine there are others.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, you make this technique look so easy!! 

I really like the finished result, it looks really good and the white stands out well. I may steal the process for the day I inevitably get a Stormraven.

Rev


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool. I just wish I had the patience to make a stencil for my valks...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for comments piemaster, i have had a go at your photobucket suggestion and seems to have done the trick but for some reason not all the images are coming through the same size...must be the warp.
cheers


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks reverend, i am almost tempted just to get a stormraven just so i can do some more big stencils, but am gonna have to stick to the IG programme if i am gonna be ready for the next one. 
I loved the stormraven in the top ten best armies - the weathering was superb. Am gonna work my way through that Imperial Armour book to see what the trick there is.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

So you did get that IA painting book then? you'll have to let us know if it's worth the dollars...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I really admire the stencil work, sir. The model looks really striking. I would say, however, that the model needs another contrast colour - but that's probably just because I'm a whore for three-colour schemes... :wink:

If it were me, I'd throw in some more banding / markings in another, contrasting colour - maybe red or blue.

Can't wait to see more from this thread. Are you planning on using stencils on the other vehicles / tanks in the army? When will you be adding some infantry?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This looks great. Can't wait to see the rest of the army.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ reverend - nah, never picked up the book on the day, was too involved in the games to do anything sensible like thatg. Got it on order so should be arriving next week. I will do a quick review once i have had a shifty at it.

@ aquatic - thanks for the feedback, i was teamed up with my buddy for the Doubles Tourney at GW in Notts last weekend and we were trying for best army nominee, we were top twenty but didnt make the cut for top ten. I spoke to Nick Bayton to get some advice and he said he loved the look but it needed some more colour, so thanks I will definately be trying something else out to add a little more light.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok some 'finished' photos of the vendetta...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

My demolisher was done in the same colours as the Vendetta and i went for bold white to provide the contrast and a focus. 

Fuel drum and fuel cans on the back is from a Tamiya desert WW2 set i found reduced in a hobby store. 

For the sandbags I first tried to use some pre-made Tamiya ones, they were ok but didnt sit right so i did a little research and decided to get some Milliput modelling clay and try making my own - it has been a great success i think. Its cheap stuff and really nice to work with. Simply mix (like green stuff) and roll into a long cylinder, then flatten the whole cylinder out and chop it up into sand bag sized sections. Pick up each section and pinch the ends of the bag as if they are sewn up there. Then lay them down, i tried to think how they would lie and tried to make it as realistic as possible. I put a few bullet holes, and bits of damage on the bags to give em character. Paint job was a mix of graveyard earth and charadon granite with a devlan mud wash. I did a little highlighting with deneb stone also. Top fun and easy really.

If i were to do any more it would be to add a bit more colour and maybe some kind of aquila design. The white was dabbed on with sponge after i had laid down some masking tape lines.

Here you go, your thoughts/critique are really appreciated...

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That vendetta looks PIMP! Great job. +Rep

If I might add...I would suggest u get a better light source to take pictures.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Jangalak said:


> I spoke to Nick Bayton to get some advice and he said he loved the look but it needed some more colour, so thanks I will definately be trying something else out to add a little more light.


What about something like the coloured bands WWII fighter aces had near their wing tips? Yellow or red would add that extra colour.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok so here is the last thing i managed for the tournament, a chimera with a gun nest in the back. Sandbags were done in the same way, i grabbed some belts of ammo from IG heavy bolters (which i dont think i will use in my lists), grabbed the stubber off the turret, and scattered ammo, grenades weapons about the place. Last off was the guardsman insid scanning his surroundings for enemy. In the turret is the FW commander - lovely model to paint, dead easy to get the face looking good due to its quality. 

This image is some playing around to get inspiration...










And the final thing...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ Ezekiel - thanks and yeah - i will swap my images next time the sun comes out round these parts! I was just too impatient today to get the log started!

@ Khorne's Fist - Love the wing tip idea, i will look into that and glad to see you are supporting the right footie team!


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

More light nobby!!! And whats this about you nicking my army t0 play with - Get bloody painting!!!! Looking good mate, love the blog and tutorials. Nice reading them on here rather than by text!!
+rep


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit dude!  You did what I totally failed with on my Valkyrie! Nice work on the white painted wings there.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, the weathering and overall paint job look superb on your tanks and Valkyrie, I especially like the guy in the chimera! That's excellent

+Rep

Rev


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some fantastic stuff here. Puts my stuff to shame.
Love the way you added sand bags, you sir are an artist.
+ my full wack of rep


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding work Jangalak, love the Chimera, fantastic work on the weathering! I like how the photos of your pics turned out, its like they are in some fog/mist. :grin:


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ hocky - thanks mate, will swap for some better photos next time I can get a daylight shot
@ forkmaster - cheers, the wings were a labour of love but bloody plead with em. Gotta thank Nick Bayton at GW for inspiration
@ likewise dude we will have to get the wolves and IG in a fight one day. 
@ Dagmire thanks
@ sanctity - I wish I hadn't admitted the photos were taken in bad light now! They do kinda look misty cheers!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

So I think I need to make some infantry to go with these tanks and it's about time I did some minis for a change. I am gonna do some basic guardsmen and some vets.
I need some help on differentiating guardsmen and vets - i am thinking of using FW cadian vets with the cool backpacks and breather unit heads. Any other models you can get for this? Any other suggestions?

My second mini project is gonna be a psyker battle squad. I am gonna play test them a little before doing the build but I have an idea for something a bit different. I am thinking of making a 'counts as' unit of psykers in a chimera. I was inspired kinda by the Ravenor stories where the psyker is confined within a life support floating chair type thing and I thought about doing a whole squad in some kind of floating vehicle. I like Dan Abnetts chair but I think it could suck as a model as it probably needs to be black and o just can't see it looking that good. My idea is for a floating disc elliptical in shape and with a central berth for the overseer and with eight more berths around him for the heads and shoulders of the psykers. They would all have wires coming out of their heads leading to a central point.

I would play it as a chimera unless it was blown up and then treat it as a 9 wound model using the psyker battle squad stats.

I would make each of the berths as small as possible, maybe even just modelling a brain or the head and shoulders. This would leave room for me to do some designs on the surface of the disc. I was thinking of something like the 'leafy runic' patterns you see on eldar vehicles sometimes but I need to think of a way to make it look imperial not eldar. I could cover it in script and some aquilas I guess but that wouldn't feel quite ao creative and fun.

I imagining the disc a bit the top of a tau gun turret, if FW made one a bit bigger I would try buying and converting.

What do you think?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

You're description about the psyker squadron makes me think about this guys conversion for a psyker battle squad:

That thread over all is amazingly inspiring for many reasons. Rulewise such a miniature would probably be a disadvantage for you when playing but wickedly cool as a miniature.

I think the biggest challenge for you would be to make it look Imperial, seeing as the vehicles of the imperium has a very particular look to them. You should probably have a look at some of the Mechanicum artwork for inspiration to get the right feel.

If you where up to it you could include magnetized components that you could remove as the squad suffers wounds (either the "psyker-bits" themselves or some kind of vital parts to the machinery).

Just tossing out ideas basically 

EDIT:
I must say that I like your pictures being a bit "foggy". Gives a real nice touch to the finished pieces. If you had some scenery behind them it would look like a diorama picture taken from an IA book :grin:


----------



## Irish_13th (Feb 27, 2011)

To differentiate between the vets and regs I suggest getting the FW elysian drop troops as your vets and the GW Cadians for your regulars its a really big differentiation that'll make you vets standout amongst your army.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ xeno thanks for that link - the thread is awesome, really creative. I have been trawling FW, the spin off websites and GW for some options but am drawing blank again. 

I think I will also need to consider the competetive side of my conversion as I dont want to disadantage myself too much. I am still liking the disc idea, and also mulling over a heavily converted chimera

more to follow...

@ Irish - i like the idea, however the Elysian minis are a fair bit smaller than cadians so there would be a bit of a clash there - i guess Elysians dont eat their weetabix in the morning! I do like their look though so may go down that route. I am also impressed by the cadian variants they have so may go with rebreathers, or maybe the hardened vets.

More to follow...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Last year me and my mate did some play testing with a psyker battle squad, and I must say that they kicked ass. On a side note, I backed them up with two penal legion squads, which also kicked ass but in a more random way, and made me think of some interesting conversion opportunities. 

Those FW Cadian hostile environment heads do look pretty good and I think they would make excellent veterans. And the way they're painted on FW's website could makes them stand out, so you could steal the scheme?


----------



## Irish_13th (Feb 27, 2011)

That would probably work better that the elysians, I took a look at the Cadian Hostile Environment troops and they look pretty badass, Im thinking about doing that for my vets.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Last year me and my mate did some play testing with a psyker battle squad, and I must say that they kicked ass. On a side note, I backed them up with two penal legion squads, which also kicked ass but in a more random way, and made me think of some interesting conversion opportunities.
> 
> Those FW Cadian hostile environment heads do look pretty good and I think they would make excellent veterans. And the way they're painted on FW's website could makes them stand out, so you could steal the scheme?


They don't fit into my army so no need from my end, buuutt... Penal Legion is sooo boss... I use them for Kill Team missions. I haven't tried the Psyker Battle Squad yet...


----------



## Irish_13th (Feb 27, 2011)

Im just gonna go with my original idea of using the elysian drop troops heads for my vet squads and leave the rest just regular CST's


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ Rev - yeah good call on the PBS they do look good on paper and the more i research it seems like that translates to gaming too. I can only imagine that you dont see many because GW dont make the mini's for em. I love the weaken resolve power, that looks like it would help me out against heavy assault armies which is always tough for an IG gunline. And when you cant use it why not drop a S9 pieplate! With the vehicle hull add on the range is probably about 40" - not bad as a second string!

I like the FW painted vets also, that is a nice scheme, but at the same time looks a bit unfinished, i like the green - any idea what colour it is?. I may look around a bit for a new colour scheme for my troops folowing Nick Baytons comment about it all being a bit grey, that said I am going for an urban warfare look and i kinda see my troops in grey and dirt so will probably stick with that. Us squichy hummies have gotta hide a bit, we cant all stroll round in our brightly coloured power armour letting the bullets bounce off - i leave that to my Ultramarines!

I ordered some FW stuff today, hostile environment upgrades, hardened vets, meltas and plasmas, new chimera and of course the stunning IA Painting Masterclass - full review next week sometime!

@ Irish, good luck with the Elysians, i thought of that but hadnt got the balls incase the heads looked too small in the CST bodies. Let us have a look when you get them.

I have done a bit more thinking about the PBS today and I think I am gonna go with a chimera conversion, then make the PBS as a separate infantry unit. Any ideas for models to convert? I have heard Deamonhunter acolytes could work but cant seem to find the models.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Jangalak;897447folowing Nick Baytons comment about it all being a bit grey said:


> Don't play Mordians then LOL they always come to a fight nicely, brightly dressed!:grin:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The base for the vendetta looks wonderful, sir. Which pieces did you use, if you don't mind my asking?

The conversion work on your tanks is also sublime; the chimera especially...And the paint jobs are equally excellent. Have some very well deserved rep!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ horus - its wierd, i got into Ultramarines when i started as a kid years ago and now it just doesnt seem unusual for the marines to stroll into combat wearing bright blue armour - crazy bullet magnets!

@ aquatic - thanks, the vendetta base was hurriedly put together the day before the tourney so am glad it looks ok. If you look in the GW terrain section you will see the low walls they provide. These are made of some kind of modelling clay and I had a spare one which i snapped in two and set back together on the base. You prob cant see in the photo but i left room for 4 minis to fit on the base - we had 6 snipers in our tourney list and when we laid out the army i put the snipers crouching around the walls as if the had just been dropped by an infiltrating Vendetta. Good fun but am gonna have to do better than that to get in the damn best army nominees next time as the standard was so high!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

ok bit of research later and i think i have decent ideas for some of a PBS:

Tech Servitor
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/TECH-SERVITOR.html

Renegade Psykers
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/CHAOS_RENEGADES/RENEGADE-ROGUE-PSYKERS.html

Battle Wizards
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod20018&rootCatGameStyle=

Primaris Psyker
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod2010017&rootCatGameStyle=

GW Sanctioned Psykers
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1070051

FW Death Korp Qtrmaster & Servitors
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/DEATH-KORPS-OF-KRIEG-QUARTERMASTER-AND-RETINUE.html

Inquisitor
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Daemonhunters_/INQUISITOR-SOLOMON-LOK.html

With a bit of conversion i reckon that would be all of the PBS, am not lovin the GW Sanctioned Psykers, they are all a bit too similar with that pose. I think the FW Krieg Qtrmaster could be the overseer and the servitors could be converted into the Psykers. There are acolytes/henchmen, empire flagellants, necromunda, witchunter, daemonhunters, but they all seem a bit old skool in terms of the quality of the models - that said i have seen some awesome conversions of these, just not my thing. I was thinking of doing a bit of a Gandalf or Saruman conversion at one point - always wanted to paint those models so may come back to that.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

What about the overseer being some crazy fagin bloke and the psykers as kids? That would be freaky but you could make it kinda cool?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah Fagin.. yeah, use a bunch of the LOTR Hobbits like bilbo and frodo, and they could be Fagin's pickpokets and you could name one Oliver... hmm...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Fagin, Oliver, the Artful Dodger - this is a war not a musical! You'll be having me use Bill Sykes as my HQ riding in on Bulldog!!! 
Haha, that would look so freaky, I don't think I could actually use them in a game!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovin' teh Fagin idea Hocky! that could be pretty cool, if not, at least it would throw your opponent off for half the game while they try to understand the concept 

Jangalak, have you seen this guy? I always thought about converting him to be an Imperial psycher, and might still do so with Grey Knights coming along:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/CHAOS_RENEGADES/RENEGADE-ROGUE-PSYKERS.html


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah thanks Rev those two boys are on my shopping list. There are quite a few weird FW minis that can convert to psykers I think. It will be an expensive squad but should look cool. FW is gonna make a fortune from me at this rate. The IA Masterclass book is on it's way and that isn't gonna help either! 
Gotta go, am off to recruit some more urchins for my Fagin Army!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good! But I agree, they need more color, they are well painted but nothing catches your attentions on them. Below the sandbags where the holes are take some fine ballast and make small piles to look like sand that has run out of the sandbags.

Once you get the Masterclass book there wil be an article in there for putting oil leaks and streaks on the model. That would look really awesome on the models and the shine of the oil will add some eye catching spots. Practice on a piece of plasticard first as you can ruin a paint job if you are nor careful.

The front of your chimera, the flamer has a really visable seam running aling the barrel. Also your weapons seem to be underdone. Very monochromic. On things like the flamer it would have more of a burned look to it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I was thinking along the same lines as djinn, could you not use some of the brown/orangey coloured FW weathering powder to add some wear and tear to your force, therefore keeping your urban environment theme but adding some colour too?

PS - 


Jangalak said:


> Gotta go, am off to recruit some more urchins for my Fagin Army!


 hahaha


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ Djinn, thanks for the comments. Like the idea on the sandbags, i will try and work that in. Oil streaks sound interesting shiny eh? I have heard that there are some awesome techniques in the IA book and IG are perfect for trying some of those out so more of that. The flamers do look a bit more burned in person, my dodgy photography to blame there, and also a bit of laziness on my part as I just dont like those kind of flamers with the 'watering can' ends!

@rev, yeah will be going weathering powder mad, but probably need to do more for colour. Hocky and I have this idea for more colour in the next tourney, inspired by the assault on Magnir's Crag scene they have built. More to follow over the next year hopefully. I think I will also need to do another colour in my scheme, and maybe carry across the Aquila wings / head onto the vehicles also. 

Took some more photos in better light today, so may edit my first post with some better shots for posteritys sake. My FW order should be coming this week, will be back on the painting front soon.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok so i have had a few weeks to look over the Imperial Armour Model Masterclass, here is a quick review/summary:

Overall, this is a book by expert painters to help you get to that level. It is a detailed description of the tools and techniques that the top painters use, and is focused almost exclusively on vehicles as you would expect.

They cover five tanks, Medusa, Stormsword, Macharius, Vanquisher, Malcador. A cool trench scene, six flyers (Marauder x2, Thunderbolt, Valkyrie, Tau Tiger Shark and Tau Barracuda). There is also a couple of scenery sections - Siege of Vraks & Airbase).

Tools - this section is really useful and by the end of it i wondered how i had ever managed without an airbrush. There are a number tools related tricks you learn in the book e.g. using burnt umber oil paint flicked onto a vehicle with a brush and then thinner is sprayed atop to diffuse the paint and give a rust spot effect. 

They use all the basics plus weathering powders, oil paint, white spirits, sponges, model filler, wire, vinyl masking to name a few. 

The book is full of high quality images, detailed explanations of how to do stuff - weathering, battle damage, kit bashing ideas etc

The effects they get are awesome and you really feel like you can do it if you have the right kit at the end of it. I would totally recommend it as the stuff they have done does inspire and I have had some creative ideas coming out of it.

For painting tanks though I am now convinced that i have to get an airbrush to really up my game, and they come in at £200 a go from what i can see.

My IG work is infantry based right now, i have just base coated my hardened vets and will get some images up when i return from holiday in a few weeks...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the review. You're really selling that book! Looking forward to seeing the pics., maybe we can steal some ideas 

Rev


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work on the guard +Rep.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Well its been a while since my last post, its a long story...but one day in April I awoke from a strange dream in which the great Mork told me to start the WAAAGH! Next thing I knew I was surrounded by boyz, battlewagons and baying meganobz.

Well its doubles tournament time again so I'll be packing up my Knarlock Green, and Ork Hide Shade for a while and gettingthe codex grey out - back to the Emporer's Feth.

Since I last posted i have collected a decent sized psyker battle squad (FW), couple of vet squads (FW), company command squad (FW) and another Chimera. 

The Chimera is nearly done, images to follow and a psyker battle squad, vet squad and commander and company command squad are on the production line.

More to follow when i figure out how to load photos again...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok so after much delieberation I went with a selection of FW minis as my psyker battle squad, as follows:

Tech Servitor
Solomon Lok
Krieg Quartermaster (as the Overseer)
Kreig quartermaster retinue as four other psykers - the guy with the piled clothes, the cherub, the guy with the scrolls and the dude with the creepy robotic arms
Renegade psykers (both with chaos symbols removed)

After lots of searching these seemed like the creepiest models I could find in teh GW/FW range, and they are also fantastically detailed and I cant wait to start painting them. Any thoughts welcomed, particularly on colour scheme as i want them to look diff to my urban grey army, but still keep the creepy feel that they all have. I will paint the Krieg overseer in those Krieg colours - he is a great model, i chose him as he is drawing his pistol as if about to shoot a psyker that has gone over the edge...

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

The Feth needed another Chimera and i went with the gun nest idea again as it is great fun to build up, C&C welcomed, this is nearly finished, just a few final touches to do...

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Mate loving it, looking good. Get those damn psykers finished, cant wiat to play with them at the doubles.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressed with the gun nest idea. I have not seen that before and you have really pulled it off. I have the two chaos psykers you have used. Lovely models, i look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> After lots of searching these seemed like the creepiest models I could find in teh GW/FW range, and they are also fantastically detailed and I cant wait to start painting them. Any thoughts welcomed, particularly on colour scheme as i want them to look diff to my urban grey army, but still keep the creepy feel that they all have. I will paint the Krieg overseer in those Krieg colours - he is a great model, i chose him as he is drawing his pistol as if about to shoot a psyker that has gone over the edge...


These are truley some great models! I have just finished painting my Quartermaster and his retinue for my Krieg army, you can stop by my PLOG and take a look for any ideas you might like.

I look forward to seeing some paint on them soon!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@shaantitus - thanks for that, those gun nests are great fun to make, it's not often you can do a little diorama and get it on the battle field. I have seen some awesome dioramas on Vendetta bases to and have one in the pipeline aing for the Doubles Tournament next Feb. I will try something special then and see if I can squeeze onto the beat painted list - competition there is tough though. 

@DOE, thanks for directing me to your PLOG - the 143rd Krieg have captured the DKOK atmosphere perfectly. If I had the cash I would have gone down that route myself I think as the models are so damn good. As it stands I wil just have to satisfy myself by adding one in where I can. The Quartermaster fits my idea with the PBS perfectly, he looks like he is about to shoot one (an understandable instinct for any Guardsman!) and the mask and breather unit says "I don't even want to breath the same air as you" which just fitted perfectly. Im terms of competitive play the PBS are a great unit so I had to get them in my army, but I can see the regular guardsman shunning them and this Quartermaster fits that. I will be watching your PLOG for more inspiration. Cheers.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

After two years of thinking about getting a wet palette i have eventually given it a go.

A trip to Tesco and £2 later and its ready to go. If you are interested you get a plastic tub (shallow seems best for using with your brush), put some kitchen towel in, wet it and then place the magic ingredient on top - greaseproof paper (wax paper in US).

This will then keep your paint from drying out on your palette and allow you the time to mix paints as you are working on a piece.

Here are some photos of the palette in case you are thinking of having a go...

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Using the wet palette I had a go at blending the robes of one of my PBS. I can tell it is going to take a bit of practice but at times it was starting to work i think! 

Any C&C welcome, especially if you have done a bit of this work already!

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The robes look great so far, maybe a little bit of a watered down sepia or devlan mud in just a few of the deeper recesses of the robe, it will help with adding depth to the robes. 

I also see a couple of fuzzies on and around the tubing, you might want to get those before you start painting them.

All and all, so far so good.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheers DoE, you are right a little more clean up required. Thanks for the suggestion on shading I think the robes do need a little more depth.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

So got a bit more work done but its too dark now and the old eyes are failing! There is more to do with this guy yet and the light in the photo hasnt done me any favours here but tell me what you think, i can take it!

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I would love to tell you what I thought, but evertime I click the picture it says "Address not found"

Might need to fix the picture mate.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, I love your choice of minis on the psycher battle squad, I can tell you've really thought about the choices. Sorry I won't be seeing them at the doubles tournament, I didn't get a ticket in time this time  good luck!! 

And the work with the wet pallet really seems to be paying off, though in my humble opinion, you could use the variety of the PBS to really add some colour to your army and make them stand out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome army i realy like what you did with that Chimera


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys, here is the psyker. Pretty much finished, just a little highlighting to do, and i may pick out some more recesses with a darker colour. For some reason the photos i am taking dont really make the fella look so good - i think its because I am using the macro setting on the camera so i can get a detailed close up, but then I guess if you look close you can always see the cracks!

[URL="







[/URL]

[Please note Photobucket seems to be having a problem with links right now]

What do ya reckon, any comments on the flesh? I want the psykers to brighten up the army but dont want them looking like rejects from Hogwarts!

@ The Rev, you are right, I was hoping that I could use them to give a little light to the force, but then they are only 9 fellas from the Warp amid a lot of heavy armour! Rev - you got any suggestions of other colours i could do on these guys to give the army some light?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

*Using the wet pallette*

I should just say something about this as I am going to stick with using this from now on. Making one of these has left me kicking myself for not doing it years ago. For me it does two great things; 

1. it makes painting quicker (because you are not constantly adding more paint to your dry pallette because it has dried out). And you can mix the colour you want and come back the next day and it is still there ready to use.

2. it improves your painting by allowing you to subtley blend colours whilst you are working on a piece. I didnt manage to get the wet blending to work fully on my first mini using this, but i have learnt a lot for the next one.

I would seriously recommend making one to anyone taking the painting to obsessive levels like me!

You do need to play around with the moisture on the paper towels, too much and the paint on the paper will get too watered down, too little and it will be like using a dry pallette again. I found that I could sense this pretty easily from the outset.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

On colours, you could paint them pink - matches your personality. Or yellow - matches your playstyle!
Seriously though I am into greens and blues which can be both highlighted up to provide some good striking colour but are both still inkeeping with the dark gritty feel of your army. At the moment I am really into blue and shading up to ice blue which I really love as a colour.
You need to show me the wet blend technique. I have tried it before but not in that way....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

@hocky: hahaha! 
I agree though, lighter hues of greens and blues (hey that rhymes...) would add colour yet keep pretty much with the palette you already have.

And yes Jangalak, I think we need a tutorial!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I like what you have done with him! Looks great, there is a little bit of overspill under the cybernetic eye, might want to snag that up real quick.

If I may make a suggestion, you could add some Thraka Green wash to the copper parts (rims and recesses), that will add some more effects to the model if you feel like doing it and a little more color.

Keep up the great work, glad you fixed the picture.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks DoE, yeah well spotted on the overspill - its amazing what the macro setting does on the camera - i never actually noticed that with my naked eye!

What kind of effect does the Thraka green wash provide - I am really intrigued. Is it like the oxidisation you get on zinc that is weathered, or does it take the base colour deeper nicely - I cant guess. By the time you reply I may have just had a go!


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

First off, I love the chimeras, they've really grabbed my imagination. They are often described as being used as rolling pill boxes and never thought that the stock model captured that...

yours earn my tiny amount of rep. 

Not to mention a wonderful paint job and I like what you did with your Valk. I'm a fan of bold definition. Really grabs the attention from a distance.

Keep it up


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@hocky you are hilarious mate, although sounds like your psykers went to Hogwarts to me with all those colours! Are they Gryffindor or Hufflepuff mate?!

In the grim darkness of my 41st millenia there is only, grey, dark grey and really dark grey mwahahahahaa

ok ok, I will try something blue out on the next guy. Though that said I started on the cherub this evening who is largely naked and winged so no chance there. Also did a little work on Solomon Lok, and the DKOK Quartermaster and they aint gonna be walking round like your Harry Potter psykers! So it'll be the next guys, the servitor could take some blue robes I think.

@Huskanael - sorry forgot to say thanks for your comments, nice to see your Netherheim Legion coming together.

I will have get write some thoughts on wet blending, I definately learnt something with this guy but am far from expert at it, happy to share those ramblings.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Youre going along great here. Continue with the good work.  I like the psykers.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Yes, it will make it appear as if it had oxidation. I will take a pic of my Space Marine statue and show you how it can look. Keep in mind I painted this back in the day...lol! 

Back in a few with a pic.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Here you go dude, it's just an idea to show you how it can look. The metal could be dulled down a bit, but ahhhh, I painted it back in the day so I am not worried about it.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

DoE I really like that look, did you wash the whole area or just go for the recesses? Did you water the thraka green down at all?

Will defo be trying this out later, thanks for the tip


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

So done a little work on another psyker, this mini came from the DKOK Quartermaster retinue.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

As always the damn macro setting makes it look like I painted him with crayons! And yes, those robes underneath the scrolls are blue!!

Anyone know how I can get the photos to be smaller on the page? I have tried re-sizing the images on photobucket but the always appear on my postings as huge.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Bigger is better mate! There is alot if White on the psyker with scrolls, sleeves and wings. Could do with a little contrast in there. Maybe a green or red wash in the recesses if one of the three to separate them. Blue robes look good and the model looks great.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> DoE I really like that look, did you wash the whole area or just go for the recesses? Did you water the thraka green down at all?
> 
> Will defo be trying this out later, thanks for the tip


No problem mate. Nope, just the recesses and areas I thought might have a little build up. I did not water it down at all. It actually took about 2-3 layers in some areas to really stand out.

Your pictures seems fine, yet when I click them I still get (Address not found). I usually save my pictures in Paint, scale them down in size and just post them as attachments. 

I would love to see your mini and give you some love but I am having a hard time seeing them. =(


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok got some work done last night, quick post trying out attaching the photos, seems ok. DoE - I tried the Thraka Green and really like the effect, you can see it on the rear shot of tall freaky psyker, thanks for the tip...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, they look great and should really add some contrast to your IG army!!

Rev


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Jangalak said:


> You do need to play around with the moisture on the paper towels, too much and the paint on the paper will get too watered down, too little and it will be like using a dry pallette again. I found that I could sense this pretty easily from the outset.


there is a great tutorial for making a wet pallette on this site, i modified it though. i put the sponge in a tuberware container so i can put the lid on it and paint can sit on the pallette for well over a week and not dry out, the parchment paper works great because it holds just the right amount of moisture.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a fair bit done this week so quick update - managed to get another couple of psykers close to finish and a squad of veterens with shotguns and plama/melta. The tourney preparation is going well, still five weeks left but we keep coming up with slightly different combos on our list which mean there is always more painting to do!

I used the FW hardened vets, they are nice models with lots of character. The challenge when modelling is that they dont match up so well with the GW battle force legs. The legs are for a much bigger guy than the body so a bit of trimming is required and a fair bit of gear will be placed around their waists to hide this.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Bit more progress here on my hardened veteran squad. They are good fun to paint, the usual quality forgeworld models with lots of detail and character.

I have had a good look around online and cant find any images of the shotgun vets painted anywhere - I was looking for a little inspiration but I seem to be the only lover of these shotgun vets. 

That could be a combo of the look and how they will perform in a game - shotguns are S3, Assault 2 so nothing special. As these guys will be rocking around in a Chimera with plasma-guns I don't care, plus what can look better than a bunch of hard cases wandering around the battlefield with shotguns!

These guys are 85% done, will finish off this week hopefully, then I just have 3 more psykers, an overseer and a Lord Commissar to do then off to the doubles tourney at Warhammer World in Sept.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> Ok got some work done last night, quick post trying out attaching the photos, seems ok. DoE - I tried the Thraka Green and really like the effect, you can see it on the rear shot of tall freaky psyker, thanks for the tip...



No problem mate, you did a great job on him! It really turned out well. Your phykers are looking like the badass's they are!

As for your troops, looking good and I like the shotguns! There is one guy that needs pupiles, the one with out a helmet, he just has white eyes at the moment.

Keep up the great work dude!


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the poses on those nutcases mate! The colours will suit your tanks too. Perfect for urban fighting!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these are looking great, and they looked even better in the flesh yesterday!! That psycher battle squad better get you an honourable mention in the Best Painted at least!!

My wolves will get their revenge in the future, be warned!! 

Rev


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@ Reverend, cheers for comments on the psykers, was good to see some of that Fenrisian power armour up close, even if it was a little too close for my guardsmans liking at times.

The psykers are pretty much done and ready for the tournament next weekend. My favourite is the Overseer, I love the pose of the model and he just looks super cool. I used codex grey and badab black mixed and blended up to highlight the black cloak and that worked pretty well I think - I will do some more photos of him later.

The others were great fun to paint, but I was getting burned out on them toward the end as each one is like painting an independent character and I always put far too much effort into them. 

The wet pallete and blending has gone on throughout them now and i cant remember a time before it now, wouldnt work with anything else now.

Anyway, here are the warp scum, lead by their Overseer with an itchy trigger finger...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

So here are the finished shotgun veterens. These guys are great fun models, the poses have motion and direction and nothing says 'I am a badass' more than walking onto a 41st Milennia battlefield with 20th Century technology!

That said they are not totally crazy and they are packing a few plasma-guns alongside the hard-shots - nothing pleases a Guardsman more than melting a bit of power armour!

Me and my buddy are nearly ready for the tourney, if I get time before next weekend I will paint a DKOK Commissar (the one drawing his sword) to lead one of the forces - he looks hard as nails.

The insignia I have done on the shoulders are supposed to tie in with the markings on my armour and transports. I did plan to do these with foam, or some kind of stencil but they were just too small to work - I ended up free handing which isnt quite as good but they look ok I hope.

As far as I can tell I seem to be the only person to have bought and painted these guys - I have searched the internet and not found any so hopefully they will provide some inspiration for others...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great work Janga! Your psyker squad looks fantastic, be proud I think you did a great job on them.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Hardened veterans with shotguns - sponsored by adidas! Great job, they look fantastic!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@DoE thanks much credit to you for quartermster inspiration. 

@Hocky - the Imperial Guard is expensive to run, were not afraid of taking the money for a sponsorship deal! We are just trying to get Virgin to sponsor another vendetta!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

There are two sides to every story and the Emporers Feth is no exception. They have started life as a Doubles Tournament army and my gaming buddy holds the other half and the lionshare of our IG models.

I started the blog to help keep me motivated as I stressed out getting my army ready to play in the Warhammer World 40k Doubles Tournaments, and also to share some tricks I have learnt, see other folks stuff and to pick up a few new techniques - mission accomplished so far and thanks to all who have written back.

This will be our third outing on the 10th/11th September - the 'Feth' were created for the last one in February and we plan to keep it going through 2012 at least before perhaps trying some solo torunaments in 2013.

We will be showing off our hard work again next weekend at GW HQ and hoping to at least make the 'long list' again for best painted. 

Below is a shot of our army together at the tourney in February 2011 - the markings are diff on my buddies stuff - all teeth and such....

We managed to get onto the 'longlist' for best painted last time, doing the same again would be great - we have an idea for what we can do to make the shortlist but that will have to wait for the Feb 2012 Tournament.

Here is a Tournament report from our last outing if you are into that also, more photos of our armies and others, plus some shots of the awesome tables at WW.

I hope soon Hocky will also be posting a blog on his half of the 'Feth' so you can see what the other half of the army are doing.

Just five more nail biting days till we get to WW next weekend and are playing a warmup game friday evening - hoping for a top 30 finish plus a painting mention so will let you know how we get on. I'll also put up a link to Hocky's army when he gets his arse in gear.

Cheers

Jang...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

There are two sides to every story and the Emporers Feth is no exception. They have started life as a Doubles Tournament army and my gaming buddy holds the other half and the lionshare of our IG models.

I started the blog to help keep me motivated as I stressed out getting my army ready to play in the Warhammer World 40k Doubles Tournaments, and also to share some tricks I have learnt, see other folks stuff and to pick up a few new techniques - mission accomplished so far and thanks to all who have written back.

This will be our third outing on the 10th/11th September - the 'Feth' were created for the last one in February and we plan to keep it going through 2012 at least before perhaps trying some solo torunaments in 2013.

We will be showing off our hard work again next weekend at GW HQ and hoping to at least make the 'long list' again for best painted. 

Below is a shot of our army together at the tourney in February 2011 - the markings are diff on my buddies stuff - all teeth and such....

We managed to get onto the 'longlist' for best painted last time, doing the same again would be great - we have an idea for what we can do to make the shortlist but that will have to wait for the Feb 2012 Tournament.

Here is a Tournament report from our last outing if you are into that also, more photos of our armies and others, plus some shots of the awesome tables at Warhammer World.

I hope soon Hocky will also be posting a blog on his half of the 'Feth' so you can see what the other half of the army are doing.

Just five more nail biting days till we get to Warhammer World next weekend and are playing a warmup game friday evening - hoping for a top 30 finish plus a painting mention so will let you know how we get on. I'll also put up a link to Hocky's army when he gets his arse in gear.

Cheers

Jang...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all

So this is my update from the Warhammer World Doubles tournament 9-10th Sept. I havent posted for a while as I was moving lock, stock and barrel to London the week after and that has kept me busy for the past few weeks.

So the tournament went well on the painting front and not so well on the gaming front. Games were 3 Losses and 2 Wins - we made some tactical errors and also drew some games that we kinda couldnt win because of our type of army and the scenario (the games were custom build - a bit like some of the battle missions). To be fair, we had practised at all for about 6 months so that was no surprise really. But this is a painting blog so enough of that...

The good news was we got nominated for best painted army, making the final cut of 8 out of 100+ armies. We were really pleased as you can see from the photo...

Also a couple of shots of our army on the table and in the case...

The eventual winners of best painted was an awesome Ork army with loads of customised stuff - deservedly so, top painting and really creative. I am back on the modelling trail now so more to follow today when I get chance to post my latest creation.

Oh, and my buddy has his army online too now, he is the other half of the Doubles tournament army - Check out Hocky's IG Project Log here


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

I've had this idea for a while to make a variation on the Chimera. The Chimera has been great fun to model with (see earlier posts) and I wanted to try shifting the turret to the rear to give it a different look - like a smaller version of the super heavies as I really like the 'balance' of those tanks.

I have retained the rear hatch, flamer at the front and I used a FW turret with a weapon that hopefully looks suited to light armour recon which is kinda what i had in mind for this Chimera. 

I will add some kit, sandbags and maybe a guardsman next.

I have posted images of the 'choppin and gluing' so you can follow how it came together, any comments on the job so far?


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 24, 2011)

The vehicles here are what has really grabbed my attention - I'm a sucker for armour plating. That recent Chimera looks amazing, much more balanced than the standard model and looking really, really good - get to painting, I can't wait!

Also your work with the gun nests on the tanks has given me the urge to heavily convert my predator when I get it - ideas are forming even as I type  kudos to you, this is amazing.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Dizzy. Yup I love painting armour, it's one of the reasons I got into IG. If you want any tips just ask, I love the shape of the predator - it's kinda like the one I have done here so enjoy and have fun with some sandbags, dirt and battle damage!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, that chimera variant is a great idea!! It looks great. you going to come up with a points value and some rules?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Reverend, glad you like it. I never thought of doing some stats for it - I deliberately chose the 'wimpiest' looking Leman Russ turret weapon so it would look like an anti infantry kinda thing, like the Chimera itself.

As for stats how about these:

Armour 14 14 14
BS 6
Melta-cannon S 10 AP1 Range 72"
Transport capacity unlimited!

I will just use it in the regular games like a Chimera, but maybe do it as something special in an Apoc game.

Here's my latest work on it, any comments welcome...


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Mate I really love that weathering. Can't quite tell
If it is supposed to be rust or just dirt, the photo is a bit dark but it looks great nontheless! Well done. How did you achieve that effect?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheers Hocky, this is top secret, vermillion level stuff so keep it to yourself ... i got an airbrush. It is tough to use first time but awesome, the tank is my first go. 

The colour is scorched brown, black and dark grey - agreed, it looks kinda dirty and rusty a little - am pretty ok with that as i wanted it to look really weathered.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice dude! have some rep! And some more Rep because i thought the title said "Emperors Fetish" for a second there....


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Mate that is super exciting! you need to let me know more about said airbrush. Best give you some rep for sneaking an airbrush past your missus I guess!!!

Edit: sorry mate i can't! But have some imaginary rep instead!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

sneaking an air brush past you wife deserves rep  and it's effect on that tank looks ace. could you do a tutorial? 

Hocky; imaginary rep?! haha!!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the 'rep' boys! Yeah tutorial to follow once I think I know enough about it to benefit another beginner like me. It is awesome though, the finish is superb, am totally converted already. Vehicles will benefit hugely, I can thing of a few uses for it on infantry too but they will mostly be the trusty old brush. 

I have a couple if sets of vets on the way too, am thinking of following Hocky's lead and trying out some colour, maybe khaki?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted on here but I have a few things on the go right now and will be adding them to the plog over the next few weeks. 

This is a chimera I have built up and posted on in earlier entries. It is a 'cut and shunt' job using the trusty hull of Chimera and a Ryza Pattern Exterminator Turret from Forgeworld. A mix of milliput and chimera parts made the two come together and the turret swivels easily, the weight of the turret holding it nicely in place.

I will be using it in games as a chimera with the turret as a multi-laser, but may come up with some ideas for its own stats one day. I think I like it so much I will make another and just hope folks dont find it too confusing on the tabletop.

I will probably do a little more finishing on this but it is pretty much there, maybe some number markings on the turret, and probably a few more oil streaks here and there.

I have borrowed a lot of the techinques on this one from the Imperial Armour painting book, that has included some of the airbrushing, weathering with sponges, varnishing and then using oil paints for the oil streaks (thanks also DoE), and lastly some weathering powders/pigmets which are really neat. This is the first time I have put all those together. I will do a quick tute on airbrushing and using weathering powders in future to share the early things I have figured out.

C&C very welcome...


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Well mate you have outdone yourself on this bad boy. I love the weathering you have produced with the powders and airbrush. I think the turret at the back works and am glad you have finally finished your 'baby'! Love the roll of bedding on the track guard, where did you get that from? I'm sure that's not in the kit.
My one issue is that the only thing shiny and clean is the flamer, sort it out man!
Great stuff though cant wait to see your other special project finished and then push them around at the doubles....


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Good spot mate, will get to work on that! And these bad boys will be coming to a table top near you soon, I can't promise not to be making tank noises when I push them around!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

THIS IS FREAKING BLOODY AWESOME!!! I am so proud of you dude! Seriously, great job! 

Im sorry to say but it looks much better then your other tank with all the mud caked on. Also, get some more light... need more light, pics were just a little dark.

So whats next? Because you know you got the fever now...lol!

Regards,
DoE

Full swing of Rep coming your way!

EDIT....Forget the light comment, I realized that the wife had the brightness on my laptop turned down...DAMN it!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheers DoE, great to be posting with some of my work again. I have a couple more in the pipeline, v close to completion- a CCS melta squad (cadian hostile environment dudes) and a scout salamader chimera from FW. 

I also love your centaurs so much I will be getting some fow counts-as chimeras in my force. 

Glad you spotted the brightness thing, I live in a basement flat now so decent light is really hard to come by, I took these photos under the kitchen striplight, with camera in one hand and a daylight bulb lamp in the other! I would have been gutted if they still weren't good enough!!!

Cheers buddy


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, this is fantastic. You've definitely put that IA painting book to good use! I love the weathering, shear awesomesauce! Clearly a lot of effort has gone into this bad boy. 

But yes, Hocky is right, that gun needs some filth on it 

I'll try and give you some more rep now... 

Rev

PS - looking at the pics on full screen, I like colour of the lenses. Are you going to add some gloss varnish to them?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright folks, its been a slog to get the work done lately with real life getting in the way, but as always these are a labour of love for me so I cant rush through it. 

I have had a go with the weathering powders on this fella, and also done an aquila across the front. I have tried out some new armour on the crew in the back, I have done kommando Khaki, with a devlan mud wash and then some black and boltgun metal weathering. I really like it, and would appreciate some honest c&c as am thinking about doing it for the rest of the army infantry.

I also made my own ariel for this one - my son has a funny light with fibre optics and one fell out - "hmmm, that looks like a great whip ariel" says I as my wife shakes her head as usual! 

It has been a great choice in terms of durability, I forgot it was there the other day and put a box on top of it, when I remember (an hour later) i took the box away and it was fine - a huge improvement on the plastic ones that seem destined to break from day one.

Anyway c&c welcome as usual, watching your Plogs is keepin me motivated too 

Cheers,
J


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow mate that is a touch of class! As you know I had reservations about an Aquila across the top of the vehicle but you have pulled it off, it looks awesome. What makes it work is the weathering you have done with it not making it clean cut.
Well done on modelling the guy sitting at the back too he looks good and it looks a natural pose.
Like the new uniform colour and especially the armour plating - great weathering there too you bloody copycat!!
Don't think I have anything bad to say actually - I'll save that for personal insults in bugmans in a week when you can't stop rolling ones!!
Well done just don't let me touch it!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry I missed this log earlier on. The work on your tanks is stellar. The mix of different techniques and the softness of the results are amazing.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@Hocky - cheers buddy. Yeah, I have unashamedly copied your infantry armour weathering technique - I really like kommando khaki as a colour and it works well with your weathering approach. I can see it becoming the third major colour in my army along with the crey and white - i think it will help to have a third colour to balance those contrasts out.

The bendy ariels is my top tip for you mate - just think how much glue you could save!!!

@kreuger - thanks for the kind words and rep - keeping me motived cheers!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, that looks fantastic, a top notch paint job! i will be disappointed if you guys don't get nominated (at least) for best painted next week!! 

Saying that, I'm also looking forwrad to carving this bad boy up next week. Who says friendly games have to be friendly


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha, thanks Rev. We are sharpening our bayonets in anticipation of making a nice pair of slippers and some warm winter mitts out of your wolf boys!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a fantastic looking tank. FW just keep getting better and better in my opinion, and that paint job does it the justice they deserve.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

"Listen lads, the new Commissar has just got back from the Ultima Segmentum and he reckons boltgun metal combat armour is like sooooo 40th Millenium, apprently the catwalks are full of khaki now after the Golgotha compaign so throw that old stuff away and get yourselves into these lovely Khaki numbers - they are done with that 'distressed look', afterall, this is the grim darkness of the future"....

So i have had a proper 'man barbie' weekend and decided I dont like my troops in boltgun metal anymore theyre all going khaki. However, its only 5 days to the tournament, I have got a crazy work schedule this week and I have another 15 to do - arrrgh!

Any c&c welcome - new territory for me, am much happier painting a tank really...

(credit to Hocky whose technique and style I have unreservedly copied here)


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

@Khorne'sFist - cheers and yeah FW produce some stunning stuff, not least all the lovely IG toys for me to play with...


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

He robs my army, he robs my bases, and now he robs my weathering ideas!!! I was wondering if you had finished that platoon command squad yet!! Great work mate they look really good, esPecially the sarge. Now get the vets squad done.
Ps. You're commy is wrong, white armour is where it's at...
5 days....


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Its two days to the tourney and I am pretty much done, I am hoping we will get a best army nomination again, do ok in the games and drink plenty of Snikrot's homebrew in Bugmans bar.

Here is my vet unit in their newly khaki'd armour, C&C appreciated...


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Well what can you say? Awesome effort mate, that colour scheme is quality. I really like the accessories on their belts and knives on their legs, that's great detail. I really like the 'v' and the 11 on the shoulder pads though. Did you freehand that or sponge?
Your faces are defo getting better but still need to be a little smoother in the flesh tones, there seems to be some wash 'gaps' in some of them. That is a minor point though they look ace! Can't wait to drop em on warhammer worlds floor...


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

You are absolutely right mate, I still have those faces on my 'to-do' list but time has got the better of me! I'll get them ready for the nex tourney...honest!

And the markings on the shoulders were freehand with white, then I 'weathered' them by going back over with khaki so the lettering looked chipped.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics up from Friday...
View attachment 959933309


View attachment 959933310


View attachment 959933311


View attachment 959933312


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Rev - was awesome to see your wolves - thanks for the photos, apparently GW have our army on Facebook, but havent had time to look myself. I will post up any of the Feth v Rev's Wolves as soon as I get chance.

Cheers


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They have, just seen it. That eagle on the tank really caught their eye by the looks of it!! 

In fact, they have about 5 shots of your guard!!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

REALLY nice work here... + rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

GOOD LORD Jang!

You have been pumping out some nasty looking units mate! (Nasty as in sweet) Your base work is looking badass as well brother, you are just doing a bang up job all around. I may have to watch my back...LOL!

That weathered chimera with the aquila is just plan PIMP! Good job!

Rep inbound Sir.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks CLT, much appreciated.

@DoE - cheers buddy, great to see you back. These tournaments always get the production line going and it was awesome to get a best army nomination again - I asked the judges what the final voting looked like and they said another two votes and we would have won. Thats gonna see me obsessed for the next six months now! The bases are not built by me - i buy them from Dark Arts minis - very nice stuff.

@ All - I have two more vendettas in the pipeline - both will get the aquila wings on the wings, and am looking to do some different nose-art to differentiate them. I will be using a doubleheaded eagle with a lightening bolt on one (from Dan Abnett's Double Eagle book) but I am struggling for another. I want something eagle/aquila related - anyone seen anything?!

I will also be going for some different and lighter colours on the vendetta as I have learnt that the lighter the main colour, the more cool weathering you can do! I may do one vendetta in kommando khaki and the other in a very light codex grey and space wolf grey camo pattern - sounds dodgy eh, but hopefully it'll work out. I am expecting the strong aquila designs will 'tie them together' and it will look good that they are diff colours - any comments folks before I get the airbrush out?


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

So our fourth doubles tournament was a success, probably the best fun for me as our opponents in each game were great blokes and talented players - we had one 'easy-ish' game but the rest were really challenging and became more like chess matches as the tourney went on.

We finished up 29th out of 114 and picked up a best army nomination along with five other armies - not bad out of 114, and the field was pretty good. Hocky pulled out all the stops (link below in signature) and produced his usual awesomeness to go along my army and we were really close to winning.

Here are some shots of us on GW facebook.

Here is a link to Hocky's tourney report. He has run through what happened each game.

On the friday night we had a game with the Reverend against his awesome Space Wolf army - here is his fantastic plog incase you havent seen it.

Here's some photos of our fight against the Rev...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

can you link a guide to show the way you did the scratches etc on the shoulder pads please


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi hellados, I will post some stages up next time i do them, but here is how i did the written process:

1. Undercoat model (i used black on these and it provided a few useful shadows).
2. Paint armour kommando khaki
3. Using the 'detail' and 'standard' GW brushes i then went around the edges of each armour plate with chaos black. I painted fine lines from some of teh edges into middle of the model, and then 'played' the tip of the model around on each plate to depict fine and random scratching. 
4. I drilled a few holes here and there to depict hard round hits and used black to create little 'starburst' scratches around these.
5. The i got some boltgun metal and filled in each bit of chaos black, trying to leave a thin edge of chaos black around each bit of boltgun metal.

Done! I thin down all my paints when using them so they are a milky consistency, annd the khaki takes a couple of coats to do. When i get chance, i will mix up some khaki and maybe space wolf grey to do some more edging around the scratches as that looks great on other armour i have seen. Hocky also uses an old brush to flick/spray black onto hsi armour which gives a great pitted look.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Jangalak said:


> 4. I drilled a few holes here and there to depict hard round hits...


LMAO...and they survived? :victory:


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey DoE, go easy on these guardsmen - last weekend they took on untold Necron wraiths, dreadnoughts, and Necron Lords and still lived to tell the tale...well a couple of them did!!!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

I am batch painting 17 veterens - a sprinkling of lasmen, some plasmas and a few more melta. With these boys complete I can field 3 sqds of plasma vets, and two Company Command Sqds with Quad melta, or PCS with melta or plasma, basically any of the combinations I have been playing with for the past year or so but not had painted up.

Now I have a new colour scheme I am happy with - battered khaki, i am loving painting the infantry for once. In these photos you can see a little of the process. On most of these I have undercoated, then badab black, the a watered down first layer of khaki. A few have been given the white face masks. Obviously much more to do on these but thought I would post a WIP.

I had an idea to use some of the guardsmen legs from the heavy weapons teams so i could have some crouching lasmen - I like how it has come out. Dunno what i will do when i need to build the heavy weapon squads but will figure that out later in the year!

I learnt a lesson in using forgeworld again this time. Having washed and undercoated them all I thought I was good to go. However, as I came to add khaki to three models i found that i hadnt got all the mould release off the resin models and the paint was not adhering. I ended up using an old toothbrush to clean them off and respray. Am gonna do that on all future models...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for the hw teams, substitute standing spotters behind some cover. You only need crouching legs for the gunners. They are comming along nicely.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, 

these look great! And I really like the bases. Not sure I fancy facing them in the future though...

as for the FW release agent problem, I also had that this week in fact. Only on one backpack, but it was quite frustrating! I'll definitely return to using a toothbrush and warm water in future

rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jangalak, I just thought I'd post up the gaming pics on your plog too, to show off your Feth in action (read that as: slaughtering my Wolves )

View attachment 959935065


View attachment 959935066


View attachment 959935067


Thanks for the great day and the warm up to teh tourny this weekend, it was fun! I think I learned a lot about tanks from you so it was also educational :blackeye:

Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

they look amazing! i love the weathering on them

Rev i find that guard are my best army by far, my BAs always lose a bit and my Guard flatten everyone that goes up against them, it even ended my mates 3 year unbeaten eldar army on the second turn 

btw the reason i mention it is because you need to combat the dice spam


----------

